# Need A Great Fit...Retul? or Something Else



## ganginwood (Dec 4, 2006)

My wife has been grappling with her position and fit on the bike. She's a strong rider (B+ stregnth wise) but has been struggling with neck pain, feet pain...and other minor inconveniences. 

Now she has a new bike with an integrated seat post. She wants to have a professional fit, dial in her position, and be comfortable/efficient in the saddle. What's the hype with Retul and or can you make any recommendations for a fitter in Pennsylvania. We're willing to travel to have this done so southern Maryland, New York, etc...are all possibilities. 

As far as Retul,I like the idea of measuring a dynamic position rather than stagnant, but I just want to make sure this will cover her bases and provide what she needs.


----------

